# Rootkit problem?



## Windjammer14 (Apr 13, 2014)

I have the free version of Spybot and did a Rootkit scan today.
There were 2 yellow flagged file items saying Unknown Ads, and 4RED flagged registry items. Shown as follows -
Key (8) HKLM System No Admin in ACL (This came up twice)
Key (Upgrade) HKLM Software No Admin in ACL
Key (DuState) " " " " " "
There were no actions taken. Should I be concerned? What are these items?

Presumably if there was a major problem Spybot would have done something, or maybe I have to buy the full version?

Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

These are probably false positives: https://www.safer-networking.org/faq/are-the-found-items-really-rootkits/


----------



## Windjammer14 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you Spunk.Funk


----------

